# Quick bumpy trip



## Berry (Mar 8, 2011)

9/26 We left out for a quick trip. The two to three prediction was way off solid 4s all afternoon we slogged out about 12 mile me and another diver geared up while the other diver puked his brains out. Hit a little piece of debris snagged some nice triggers and surfed the waves back in.

One of the little SOBs tried to take a chunk out of my leg when I was try to get my stringer set to shoot up the line


----------



## Capt. John (Oct 5, 2007)

I think triggers are closed outside of 9 nm??


----------



## whome (Oct 2, 2007)

Capt. John said:


> I think triggers are closed outside of 9 nm??


He didn't say he ran 180 degrees


----------



## Capt. John (Oct 5, 2007)

Excellent point Super Moderator!!


----------



## whome (Oct 2, 2007)

Capt. John said:


> Excellent point Super Moderator!!


Thanks, that's why we get paid the big bucks!


----------



## Berry (Mar 8, 2011)

Yeah I left out of orange beach pass so it was a ESE run.


----------



## coolbluestreak (Jun 27, 2011)

Nice triggers dude!


----------



## SaltAddict (Jan 6, 2010)

Capt. Jon Pinney said:


> Thanks, that's why we get paid the big bucks!


Now that there is funny as hell!

Nice triggers. String them through the gill and out the mouth and they can't bite


----------



## Razzorduck (Oct 22, 2007)

Ha ha. Many years ago when I was about ten, my brother speared a trigger and it was my job to take it off the spear. While wrestling it off it tried to take a plug out of my belly. Got the same exact wound as in the pic. Old timers back at the dock thought it was the funniest thing.


----------



## Plattinum (Sep 16, 2010)

I bumped into JD this morning on my way in to work. He showed me the video of the little SOB latched onto your leg:lol:. You have got to add a link to the video on here, so others can laugh at your expense. I am still laughing. Them triggers are mean.


----------



## Time killer (Oct 2, 2012)

If yall think the STORY is funny, check out the footage. I've seen it probably close to a hundred times and I'm still LMAO





JD


----------



## WhackUmStackUm (Jan 31, 2010)

lol - Had that happen to a dive buddy of mine once. I forgot to mention to him before the dive that he should always string triggers through the mouth and not the eyes. His pain lasted a lot longer, as the trigger stayed latched on for several minutes.


----------



## aquatic argobull (Mar 2, 2009)

LOL thats funny stuff. The only time I saw a trigger attack, there was a lot more flailing. Props to you for keeping your head straight and getting the knife out


----------



## Bo Keifus (May 9, 2012)

Haha nice triggers. Thats pretty funny about him biting


----------



## King Mike (Apr 15, 2008)

Hahaha a lesson learned about triggers!


----------



## Plattinum (Sep 16, 2010)

Thanks for posting the video JD. I laugh every time I watch it. I have heard many horror stories about trigger bites, but until you showed me the video, I had never seen it myself.


----------



## below me (Jan 13, 2012)

HAHAHA that's hilarious!


----------



## SaltAddict (Jan 6, 2010)

Awesome. Did your mouth piece survive?


----------



## Berry (Mar 8, 2011)

SaltAddict said:


> Awesome. Did your mouth piece survive?


Lot of curse words went through it, surprised how much you can understand on video


----------

